
The hottest startups in Tel Aviv - JSeymourATL
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/best-startups-in-tel-aviv-2017
======
Boothroid
The success of tech in Israel has been one of the most depressing phenomena of
recent years to me, given Israel's general bad behaviour, and negative impact
on international peace and security.

